# Onychophagia



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

In other words, do you bite your nails?


I am naughty, naughty nail bitter. I have been ever since I can remember.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

:happy: I actually gave up a month ago.........


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

No, I don't. And even if I wanted to, my nails are tough as hell (they can't be bent) so I'd have a hard time trying to bite them roud:


----------



## RainetheWolf (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to, I stopped doing it last year.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I did bite my nails as a kid, but then I discovered nail clippers. Turns out I was only annoyed by my nails when they got long, I didn't actually have a need to bite them.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I have never bit my nails; I do, however, know people who bite their toenails.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

I did as a child, but as soon as I found other ways to occupy my hands (reading, writing, drawing, etc) it stopped.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

I've never done this. But most of the people I know do it...


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Sometimes unconscious. Comes and goes.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> I have never bit my nails; I do, however, know people who bite their toenails.


I can do that too.  I am painting my nails with just plain nail polish to say they can look nicer, but I just idley bite them.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I did when I was a child..


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

You couldn't just call this thread nail-biting? 

And I voted no.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

That word seemed cooler.


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

I used to, but I wanted to grow my own pretty nails rather than pay for acrylic ones that damage your natural nails anyway. 

I was actually just thinking about this. I think I used to bite them as a nervous habit. Now I find pleasure in picking at them. I unconsciously found myself biting one of my longer ones today and realized another reason that I used to bite was because I liked the gradual process of turning my hard nails into soft bendy nails. It was soothing.


----------



## brindin (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, yes. My whole life; I am getting better though.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah mostly when I'm bored I do it without really noticing.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Only sometimes If I chipped one of my nails and they look uneven..I bite it to even it up.


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

As a child....also liked to chew on ice chips, straws and when I finally reached pencils I just decided no more, this is gross. Probably gave it up around the same time I snatched the comb out of my mom's hand and said "No more!" to hair snagging/pulling :laughing:I've been a control freak every since roud:JK or am I?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Nah, I've never had a habit of biting my nails. I'm more of a lip-peeler.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Damn it. I didn't read the OP before I voted. NO, I don't bite my nails. I bite my friends.


----------

